
Ask HN: Potato knish recipe? - tjr
I know a lot of people here are seriously into food and cooking, so I figured, why not ask?<p>Any ideas for a good potato knish recipe? Aiming for the round, baked knishes a la Yonah Schimmel&#x27;s in New York (or what they used to sell at Mort&#x27;s Deli in Minneapolis, or at Billy Sherman&#x27;s Deli in St. Louis). Definitely NOT aiming for the square, fried knishes out of too many food carts or vending machines.<p>I&#x27;ve tried several recipes, but the dough part especially has never turned out right. If anyone knows the kind of knish I am talking about, and has succeeded in making something similar, I would much appreciate knowing how it&#x27;s done!
======
tjr
I did end up stumbling upon a recipe that worked out well:

[http://www.readthespirit.com/feed-the-spirit/tag/mrs-
stahls/](http://www.readthespirit.com/feed-the-spirit/tag/mrs-stahls/)

Would definitely recommend, as suggested in the comment on the page,
caramelizing the onions rather than putting them in raw. Also might suggest
skipping the "jelly roll" assembly approach, and just wrap a thin layer of
dough around a heap of potato filling -- but assemble as you see fit. The
taste should be the same either way, and this recipe turns out very good.

